# Runny nose



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Tilly seems to have a runny nose. It is clear and she is licking it. 
She seems fine in herself. The reason why I am worried is that a friend of hers had kennel cough a couple of weeks ago and I don't know if this might be an early sign of it? 
I will phone the vets tomorrow. It's a bit like your first child worried about everything!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

probably just allergies. but a ring to the vets is always a good idea.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope everything is OK.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, Rosie had a funny nose and was sneezing lots a couple of weeks ago and it just cleared up after a few days, so I think it was just a cold. When she had kennel cough as a pup it was completely different. No funny nose and a horrid gagging sound rather than a cough.
That said, you should call the vet if you're concerned x


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Lottie seems to be sneezing alot runny nose and has had conjunctivitus also but no coughing xx


----------

